# BIG Sale on Vera Bradley bags and accessories



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I know a lot of us are Vera Bradley fans.They are having some really big mark downs , so I thought I would pass along the link.

I use a Vera Bradley bag when I want to take my Kindle 2 along with me , so yep it's a Kindle accessory . 

Here's the link :

http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ViewCategory.aspx?dept=400&#page-1_filter1

Click an item to see all the color choices. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Which VB will hold a 10" netbook, a K2 and chargers?  I want to say that Luv (Heather) said it was the bolwer bag....but I can't find the thread.  I have never gotten into VB before so I am not sure....


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I just grabbed a Mod Blue Bowler bag at Ebags on sale.  I had a coupon code which is good through tonight (9/2) and with shipping I only paid $40.19.  That's less than on the VB site even before shipping - I'm happy!

It's the Bowler Bag that will fit the K2, plus room for other stuff.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

What's the coupon code for eBags you have Holly?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

EM24HRSALE


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> What's the coupon code for eBags you have Holly?


Sorry - forgot to say - I'd posted it in the Deals and Coupons section. EM24HRSALE


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the coupon!


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

I am thinking the large cosmetic case would hold an Oberon-covered K2 perfectly. I use a Blue Rhapsody taxi wallet to hold my iPod Classic, USB and earphones. It's a great colorway for a purple cover.


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

Ugh,, free shipping today so I just had to get one,, saving of 7.95 plus 40 % off a bag,, couldnt resist..


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

I posted this pic in another thread but VB is very friendly to your electronic gadgets. Have my ipod in the Taxi Wallet and carry the Kindle & case and my reading glasses/ipod in the Large Cosmetic case. The pattern is Blue Rhapsody.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone know if the mini hipster will fit the Kindle 2?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I never really carry a purse now with all the gadgets I have to. I guess life evolves. what do you do with the purse when it rains?
how would I protect these bags?
Sylvia


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

fishcube said:


> Anyone know if the mini hipster will fit the Kindle 2?


The mini hipster is just slightly too small. I think you could squeeze it in, but you would fit nothing else at all. The regular hipster fits it nicely with other stuff, but I don't think they are selling that design any more.

Rachel


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I love my Taxi Wallet, too. My cell phone fits perfectly _inside_ so it's somewhat protected and it's easy to open if I need to get to my phone. For me it's much better than an outside pocket on a wallet where my phone seems to always manage to fall out. I've tried to switch wallets three times since I got my Taxi Wallet a month or so ago, but I always come back to that little wallet.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> The mini hipster is just slightly too small. I think you could squeeze it in, but you would fit nothing else at all. The regular hipster fits it nicely with other stuff, but I don't think they are selling that design any more.
> 
> Rachel


what if its by itself? Just need it to protect the Kindle.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

brenjmull said:


> Ugh,, free shipping today so I just had to get one,, saving of 7.95 plus 40 % off a bag,, couldnt resist..


Hey that's just smart shopping if you ask me.  Glad you took advantage of the great sale!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Joan Marie said:


> I posted this pic in another thread but VB is very friendly to your electronic gadgets. Have my ipod in the Taxi Wallet and carry the Kindle & case and my reading glasses/ipod in the Large Cosmetic case. The pattern is Blue Rhapsody.


Yep they sure are electronics friendly. I use VB stuff for my iPods, gps etc. They work wonderfully and look great!


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> The mini hipster is just slightly too small. I think you could squeeze it in, but you would fit nothing else at all. The regular hipster fits it nicely with other stuff, but I don't think they are selling that design any more.
> 
> Rachel


So, it will fit? and zip closed? I don't need it to fit anything else, just the kindle. I want to order one if it does fit. Kindle arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Which VB will hold a 10" netbook, a K2 and chargers? I want to say that Luv (Heather) said it was the bolwer bag....but I can't find the thread. I have never gotten into VB before so I am not sure....


''

I use a VB bowler for my Acer Aspire One and Kindle 1. I don't usually take the chargers with me when I go out, the Acer lasts 6 hours and the Kindle 1 a week. I think the chargers would fit in there and my wallet but not much else.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

fishcube said:


> So, it will fit? and zip closed? I don't need it to fit anything else, just the kindle. I want to order one if it does fit. Kindle arriving tomorrow!


I doubt you'd be able to zip it closed.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I doubt you'd be able to zip it closed.


Strange as I just talked with someone who has K1 and says it fits in the mini hipster really well and zips with no distortion. Isn't the K2 smaller? Or same dimensions?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

K2 is thinner, but longer.
deb


----------



## EKBrowne (Aug 27, 2009)

These boards are a very bad influence on my spending habits.  I just picked up the frankly scarlet hipster and zip ID case.  They'll be perfect for our trip to NYC in November!  Thanks for the heads up about the sale!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

EKBrowne said:


> These boards are a very bad influence on my spending habits. I just picked up the frankly scarlet hipster and zip ID case. They'll be perfect for our trip to NYC in November! Thanks for the heads up about the sale!


Your welceom. Enjoy both and of course your trip to NYC.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

fishcube said:


> Strange as I just talked with someone who has K1 and says it fits in the mini hipster really well and zips with no distortion. Isn't the K2 smaller? Or same dimensions?


I have never owned the mini so I can't say for sure, I just remember on another thread that someone said the K2 didn't really fit well. Maybe try doing a search on the board for a mini hipster and see if you can find some reviews.

Rachel


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi, I have a Kindle 1, and a mini hipster. It will fit only without a cover, and can be zipped, but nothing else will fit inside, and they do shrink some when washing, so really not a good choice. If you only want it for a slipcase to put into a tote with your other items, than it would work. As stated, a kindle 2 is a bit larger but thiner, so you would not be able to zip it, but it does have a flap with velcro. Hope this helps.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Tabetha, I knew it was soemthing like that!!  It's too bad they stopped making the regular hipster, mine is perfect!! I fit my Kindle in it's case, and there's room for my keys and wallet.  I love that it slings right over my shoulder too.  Though I end up using it more without the Kindle when we go to museums and movies or places where I'll be walking around a lot, since I use my bowler bag as my everyday bag, it's hard to lug that thing around when there's a lot of walking involved!!

Rachel


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> Thanks Tabetha, I knew it was soemthing like that!! It's too bad they stopped making the regular hipster, mine is perfect!! I fit my Kindle in it's case, and there's room for my keys and wallet. I love that it slings right over my shoulder too. Though I end up using it more without the Kindle when we go to museums and movies or places where I'll be walking around a lot, since I use my bowler bag as my everyday bag, it's hard to lug that thing around when there's a lot of walking involved!!
> 
> Rachel


There is a new Hipster, says it's a little roomier inside. I have the old Hipster and my Kindle and a "skinny" wallet fit in there fine. If I had a fat wallet, it wouldn't work well - it would lose that Hipster shape.


----------

